# Locating the Blower Resistor in 1994 Maxima



## Nandy (Jun 11, 2008)

After much reading I am fairly sure the blower resistor on this nissan is my problem. I only have the 4th speed working. Now, in all that reading I keep getting conflictive information as far as to where is this resistor located. Some say it is behind the glove compartment, some say it is in the passenger footwell bolted to the outside wall under the dash. Can anyone point me out where it really is? Or is it that the part could be at either place? Does anyone has a diagram of the location of this resistor? I cant find it for this vehicle...
Also, if anyone knows what is the resistor value i will appreciate it very much. I expect it to be wide open but just in case...

Thanks!


----------



## internetautomart (Mar 8, 2004)

it is behind the glove box by the blower motor.


----------



## Nandy (Jun 11, 2008)

It seems that the fuse is what is bad. I tried to bypass it by welding a thin piece of wire but the welds came off. Too small surface. I just bypassed the 3rd speed resistor at the connector. It will create a bit more heat and wattage for the other 2 resistors to dissipate but it is just until we get the part. Thanks for the help!


----------

